

Perl levels up with native subroutine signatures - oskarpearson
http://perltricks.com/article/72/2014/2/24/Perl-levels-up-with-native-subroutine-signatures

======
kbenson
I'm glad to hear they are planning to add more features. I've been using
Function::Parameters quite a bit lately, and I can say it's made a _huge_
difference in how easy it is to handle parameter sanity checking. I was
disappointed to see what 5.20 implemented WRT signatures, but if it's being
added to over time, I can deal with that.

Since much of this is back ported Perl 6 concepts, I have a lot of thanks for
Perl 6.

